# A/C Compressor off at what RPM ?



## westell (Oct 4, 2004)

Was wondering if anyone knew this.

On hard acceleration the A/C compressor should shut off to deliver more power and so the compressor doesn't come apart.

I do not know the setting for this vehicle, though.


----------



## TexasRealtor (Oct 4, 2004)

I know that Fords do that, but I don't know if GM's do.


----------



## westell (Oct 4, 2004)

TexasRealtor said:


> I know that Fords do that, but I don't know if GM's do.


I know they do...... a guy on the SS owners website acutally dynoed the car w/ AC on and one pull with A/C off and you could see when it kicked "off"
I can't find the thread now, but I'm thinking 4300 rpm....

was curious if same as LS1 of 3 years ago....

what about the boat to down under ? PM me if you need :cheers


----------

